# Support pour iPAD



## davidmartin (27 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour jai un iPad Air et je recherche un support que je pourrai fixer a mon bureau ou une table est ce que vous en avez a me conseiller ?
Je recherche un support sûr et solide pour éviter que mon iPad tombe et ne se casse. Et qui puisse s'orienter de plusieurs façon...
Ça existe ??
Merci d'avance les forumeurs


----------



## cillab (27 Novembre 2014)

bonsoir 

prend la peine de chercher un peut GOOGLE et ton amis
il y a plein de sites qui font ce genre de produits


----------



## davidmartin (28 Novembre 2014)

cillab a dit:


> bonsoir
> 
> prend la peine de chercher un peut GOOGLE et ton amis
> il y a plein de sites qui font ce genre de produits


Oui biensur je cherche de mon coté mais j'aimerai avoir des avis avant d'effectuer mon achat


----------



## Michouldn (3 Décembre 2014)

Salut,  je te conseille le support dIDFORYOU qui est très bien et que tu peux  orienter dans différentes positions, il est un peu cher mais très  pratique et de très bonne qualité. http://www.idforyou....0726104972.html


----------



## cillab (3 Décembre 2014)

salut  tu fais le troll ou tu a peter un plomb  139  tu plaisante j'espére


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (7 Décembre 2014)

cillab a dit:


> salut  tu fais le troll ou tu a peter un plomb  139  tu plaisante j'espére



En même temps tu n'as indique aucun budget...


----------

